# Lookee what I've got!



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2002)

Just put on our new ActiveTuning side-window decals. 



























CAR BEING WASHED TOMORROW


----------



## PhilGood (Dec 1, 2002)

Sweet, does it come with parts ordered from you guys? Or we need to purchase it?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2002)

If you ordered already just e-mail me or PM me for a side-window one. If you are waiting on a product, you'll get the stickers with the order. If you aren't ordering anything but want a sticker just e-mail me or PM me. E-mail: [email protected]

Side-window ones are free, we'll be selling the windshield one for $10-$12 probably. Price isn't final though.


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

That sticker looks CLEAN! Now if I could just afford a grille.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

Dave, i have lots of family in Baltimore cause i used to live there for a long time and i visit alot, where are you located??


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2002)

Next to UMBC, bout 10 min from the inner harbor. Near Catonsville.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey Dave,
You can put that second pic of you in the 'yearbook' section. Its a good reflection off the door, and even better off the window.

Seth


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2002)

lol


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

nice sticker


----------



## SentraDragon (Jun 27, 2002)

Where is your hair? lol I went to your site and clicked on the STB for the Sentra but the page wouldn't show, is it just me or what? BTW, I like the sticker


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2002)

I have a hat on! lmao!


----------

